# [RISOLTO]grub

## betamatteo

grazie, il problema era proprio fstab.

betamatteo

ciao,

ho deciso di installare gentoo dal cd minimale, non riesco ad andare avanti.

nell'installazione di grub ho saltato la parte di configurazione del framebuffer, mi sembrava fosse una scelta opzionale.

quello che succede è che al boot la prima schermata con la scelta del SO da avviare non c'è, dopo i 30" si avvia ma le righe sono illegibili, lo schermo è sgranato.

ho spento con l'interruttore del computer.

ho riavviato e, prima che partisse gentoo, ho premuto la freccia "giù" e si è avviato windows.

intanto vi mando la configurazione di grub.conf per vedere se va bene.

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,4) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

il partizionamento è questo

```
  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1614    12964423+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            1615        4004    19197675    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda3            4005        4864     6907950    5  Extended

/dev/hda5   *        4005        4009       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda6            4010        4072      506016   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda7            4073        4864     6361708+  83  Linux

```

grazie

betamatteoLast edited by betamatteo on Sat Jun 30, 2007 7:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Il problema è qui:

```

splashimage=(hd0,4) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

```

C'è uno spazio di troppo dopo (hd0,4), per cui GRUB non riesce a caricare correttamente l'immagine dello splashscreen, e pertanto vedi tutte schifezze  :Razz: 

Soluzioni: o rimuovi/commenti la riga (e avrai una schermata di GRUB nera con scritte grigie, sobria ma leggibile  :Cool:  ) o correggi la riga  :Wink: 

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Basta mettere #(e quindi commentare) [code]splashimage=(hd0,4) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz[code][/code]

----------

## skypjack

Oppure assicurarsi che l'immagine esista e levare quello spazio di troppo... Scen, che occhio!!  :Wink: 

----------

## betamatteo

grazie, risolto con l'eliminazione dello spazio di troppo dopo (hd0,4).

adesso però ho un altro problema, ma per postarlo devo sapere in quale file ci sono le informazioni che da al boot, altrimenti mi tocca scriverle a mano e poi postarle.

----------

## betamatteo

ci provo,

alla fine del boot:

```
fsck.ext3:no suckfile or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT

/dev/ROOT:

the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or nfs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck mith an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* filesystem  couldn't be fixed : (

Give root password for maintenance

or type Control-D to continue):
```

la password che ho usato in fase d'installazione non la riconosce.

ctrl-d riavvia il computer

----------

## cloc3

 *betamatteo wrote:*   

> ci provo,
> 
> alla fine del boot:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

devi sistemare il file /etc/fstab.

e metterci il nome vero della tua partizione di root, al posto di quello generico del manuale.

leggi `man fstab`. o qualcosa trovato con google.

dopo, eventualmente, riprendi in un nuovo thread:

a quel punto della procedura di avvio, il boot è già avvenuto e non sei più alle prese con un problema di grub.

----------

